# Training a two year old quarter horse



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry in advance for the length of this post. My husband and I are 60 years old, and both of us were extremely knowledgeable about horses 40 years ago, but I feel as if everything has changed and I feel like a complete newbie. When I was young, I trained off-the-track thoroughbreds in a large hunter/jumper stable, and succesfully showed jumpers on the open circuit. My husband raised/trained some racing quarter horses. I never thought that I would get another horse, but the opportunity presented itself, and we jumped at the chance. We just purchased a two year old, very mature looking quarter horse filly who stands about 15 hands. Her knees are not quite closed. She has excellent ground manners, lunges, ties, loads, etc. The man we purchased her from started her under saddle and trail ridden her, and she also has excellent manners when ridden. I have only walked her, and she is very calm and listens very well. There are some trails around our property with an occasional moderate hill and some scattered occasional rocks. I have taken her out a couple of times and she has done very well, and she LOVES the trail (actually triesto turn around when we're done to bo back on it) I would like to take her out on short 30 -45 minutes trail rides 2 -3 times a week(at the walk only) and work her on ground work the rest of the time, but my husband feels I should not be riding her on the trail at this age. I am a very experienced rider and know how to balance, and I never go above a walk. The problem is, we unfortunately do not have an arena - only a pasture to ride in except the trails, and that is too hilly to work on lunging or basic flexing, etc. Should I stop riding her completely until she is older, or should I only ride her in the pasture (that also has hills and some rocks) The problem is, we are keeping her at my daughter's, and until an arena or round pen is built (possibly later this summer) I really have no where else to lunge or work her, as the pasture and surrounding land is not flat. A vet friend of mine said that walking her on the trail is actually good for her. It would build up her muscles so she is LESS likely to ghurt herself, but I've heard SO many people say a two year old should not be ridden at ALL. Any advice would be welcome! Thanks

*Did you find an answer for your question?*


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

How about a little more information? Is she just barely two? Or closer to three? How much weight is she being asked to carry?


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

More information and maybe some pictures would help. 

While it is generally frowned upon, it is your horse so...shrug. Some people start them young and have no problems at all and have sound, healthy animals for a lifetime, some people start them young and have nothing but problems. There are just too many variables at work.

That said, many QH's mature fairly quickly and are perfectly ready to start earlier than others. If she is maturing nicely and your vet gives the go ahead, she may very well be able to take short riding sessions. Heck, some of those ranch bred horses are ready to get to serious work at 2.

If you are on the smaller, lighter side, that would also make it an easier question to answer.

I guess what I'm trying to say is simply, "It Depends". Ask your vet, honestly weigh the pro's and con's with yourself and go with your gut.

/Don's flame retardant suit...


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I weigh about 135 lbs, and she is 26 months


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

As far as lunging a two year old goes... I've never had a round corral, and when I find it necessary for any one of multiple possible reasons to lunge a young horse, I use two lunge lines tied end to end. You just send them out farther. Start small, of course, if needed. And encourage them further out. 

That reduces the risk of excessive strain on their immature joints.

Probably at two, you are not risking injury for light trail riding, either.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Customcanines said:


> I weigh about 135 lbs, and she is 26 months


That's a start, even with a saddle, that's not to bad.

Now we need a picture of her. She's a little on the "early" side of her 2 year old year. What we really need to see is how she is built* and how "mature" she is physically.

And you need to ask your vet's advice, they can actually put their hands on her and make sure all is well.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been trying to upload an image, but the only place I can see to do that is on my profiler, and it keeps saying the download failed. I'll keep trying


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have had all of our horses started under saddle and ridden at 2 years old. Mine were physically and mentally able to handle it. I've only have one horse that I waited until she was 2yrs8mths to start riding.

I've never had any soundness issues with any of my horses that were broke out at 2. But it completely depends on the horse.

I see nothing wrong with walking a horse on the trail at 2 years old. I personally feel that it's better to walk out of the trail then lunging or round penning. Straight line at a walk, or lots of trotting/cantering in small circles...? Hmmm...


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

To upload pictures, scroll down to the "post" box and look undernieth for the "go advanced" button. Click that button, then scroll down just a bit and click the "Manage Attachments" button.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for telling me how to do it! I hope this works


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It did.

And she's stunning! Like, very very stunning. I can see why you purchased her. She looks like a solid girl, I personally would continue to ride her at a walk and expose her to trails. I try to stay away from the repetitive movements like trotting/cantering in circles because I feel like it's harder on the joints. 

This filly looks physically able to handle light riding. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's another angle


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you. I fell in love with her becasue of her personality, too. She's very willing to please, but she has a mischievous side, too! She definitely keeps me on my toes!!!!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

:shock: Oh MY!! What a pretty girl!

Yes, I would have no problems with light riding with her if she were mine. She appears very mature in her build. 

And if she ever comes up missing from your pasture, you can be sure she is NOT over here in Western Kentucky...nope, you wouldn't find her here. :rofl:


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

She's lovely!

Some people start 2 year olds, and some people don't. I didn't with my boy, but mentally he was not ready (or physically). Each horse is different!

IF starting out, trail riding is the thing to do. Circles are hard on their joints, straight lines on trails is good for her mind and body, 3x a week? Probably no problem at all! I would assess how comfortable she is and keep everything positive and easy for her. Make sure she does get time off in between rides so that she has a day to think about the training and let her body rest and grow.

If she were mine, I would alternate the riding with in hand work on the trails too, I would take her on walks and ground drive her too (if you know how) it will be good for connecting and bonding with her, and when my guy was a 2 year old he loved going on walks (which may explain why he now, at 9, thinks he's a dog... hmm).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, no more actual stressful work than you're asking her to do, I don't see the problem in trail rides like what you're talking about. Personally, I prefer to wait until horses are closer to 3 before I start riding them, but I also expect my horses to be capable of actual work like cutting cattle and roping as soon as they are out of the round pen. I believe that there is no issue with riding a 2 year old so long as you don't overdo things and ask them for too much (loping lots of circles, hard stops, rollbacks, spins, etc). For a horse so young, the less stressful the ride, the better...and it would be hard to get less stressful than a relatively short trail ride at the walk .

She's stunning by the way.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

what a beauty!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I would not put her on ridden work until her knees have closed, just for her own safety. Once they've closed, perhaps a little later in the year, you should be good.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome welcome!

I too am back into horses after a 30 year break. It IS mind boggling ... all these new things. And FEED OMG talk about getting a headache .

Your girl is beautiful! And just so you know, in Horse Talk section there's a thread for those of us over 40. Come in and say hi!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the advice, and I guess it is ultimately up to me what to do. I think it would be much easier for me to stay off of her back if I had an arena, round pen, or even a place to lunge her, but believe it or not, there is no flat land suitable for any of those things right now. We're hoping to get a place leveled in the near future - hopefully in the next several months. Until then, I am going to do a lot of leading and a little riding! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Customcanines said:


> Thanks for telling me how to do it! I hope this works


 
Awww she is very pretty.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a beauty! She looks mature & pretty level also. Short light rides at a walk should be OK.It is less stressful to the joints than round pen work.


----------

